# Inappropriate use of a telescope tripod



## Synergy (Jul 31, 2003)

I found this shot last night and as usual thought hmm what a shame it didn&#8217;t come out. IT would&#8217;ve been a miracle if it had, I was using a friends Sony P5 with it hooked upto my telescope&#8217;s eyepiece, I was trying to track this boat that was like, quarter of a mile away with a Equatorial mount that is designed to track things as slowly as possible! It was never going to happen. I was pleased with the colours though, which is why I attempted it because as the sun was setting behind me it turned the sea that beautiful blue.


----------



## luckydog (Jul 31, 2003)

Even though you "missed the boat"   you still got a nice clear shot. If i were you i'd be pinching your friends P5 again and taking some more photos.


----------



## cazby (Aug 2, 2003)

I also would suggest trying this telescope thing again. if you got a good shot out of this, you definitely wouldn't regret it. it would be worth a try in my opinion.


----------



## MsRaber (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes, definately...if at first you don't succeed...


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

Amazing though you were able to get what you did.
cool beans.


----------

